
Show HN: Percona Migrator – online MySQL schema migrations in Rails - sauloperez
https://medium.com/@prez_pau/percona-migrator-announcement-6a32d5b7484c#.n9sdvun11
======
taf2
This looks really useful - am I understanding correctly this is for MySQL 5.5?

